# Thought for the Week 10/3/08



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

*Ecclesiastes 3:1 -There is a time for everything, and a season for every activity under the sun.*

_When each of us get up in the morning we have 86,400 seconds to use up - how we use it is up to us.
The clock is running. Make the most of today.
To realize the value of ONE YEAR, ask a student who failed an exam and had to repeat the year. 
To realize the value of ONE MONTH, ask a mother who gave birth to a premature baby. 
To realize the value of ONE WEEK, ask the editor of a weekly newspaper. 
To realize the value of ONE HOUR, ask the lovers who are waiting to meet. 
To realize the value of ONE MINUTE, ask a person who just missed the train. 
To realize the value of ONE SECOND, ask a person who just avoided an accident. 
To realize the value of ONE HUNDREDTH of a SECOND, ask the athlete who won a silver medal in the Olympics. 
Treasure every moment that you have. 
Treasure it more because you shared it with someone special, special enough to spend your time. 
And remember that time waits for no one.
Yesterday is history. 
Tomorrow is mystery. 
Today is a gift. 
That's why it's called the present. 
Anon_

However, we use our time - whether that's waiting for TX, waiting for healing, waiting for an impending birth or waiting for a new direction in life&#8230;let's ask God to help us to use our time wisely. To take time to laugh and to enjoy life - remember it's a gift from God - enjoy it and help others to enjoy it too 

Dibley


----------



## Anand (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello  Dibley 

I like to visit the Religion & Infertility thread - I'm of the Sikh faith and I truly believe that God/the Universe/Source/Inspiration or whatever name you want to give this Presence is a fantastic source of strength especially when dealing with the ups and downs of IF and tx.

Anyway - I just wanted to say how much I enjoyed reading this Thought for the Week (wonderful idea BTW) - and I look forward to next weeks already !

Wishing you the very best of luck in your next tx - and of course to all other FF'ers !

Anand xxx


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

What a fab thread thought of the week is, im going to print it off and stick it up in my kitchen - so very true are the words - anyway, dont want to waste ny more time on here  

Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Dibley - what a fab thought provoker.  Huge thanks as well for organising the   smiley too!  The ladies on the IUI ttc Tx part 182 are getting very good use from it already.  

I  this is a   week for everyone, whatever the outcomes.  XXX


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Thank you Dibley for that inspirational post.


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

thanks Dibley what a lovely thought for the week, I too will be keeping it with me.

xxx


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Aww glad you've all enjoyed it 

I'll always post something, but if anybody wants to contribute then pm your Weekly Thought to me - the more the merrier I say! 

Dibley x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

That was lovely Dibley xx


----------

